# new viv build, first viv, 18x18x24 exo terra



## whaleomelette (Jul 3, 2010)

this is my first viv build, not sure what im going to put in this, if anything, i just enjoy making terrariums.
i wont make this thread into a 'how to' because there are loads of helpful viv build threads on here so would be pointless!

ill post pictures as soon as i charge my phone up to take them.


will look like this when it is finished, but with waterfall, pond and another little waterfall


----------



## whaleomelette (Jul 3, 2010)

here is my tank atm
its a false bottom set up
needs the wood foaming in place and coco fibering etc
i have the exo doors to the side so i dont have plastic and glass doors on my viewing window


----------



## Unclerucus24 (Jun 25, 2010)

looks good. Im planning on making my first one pretty soon. just have to get the materials


----------



## whaleomelette (Jul 3, 2010)

Unclerucus24 said:


> looks good. Im planning on making my first one pretty soon. just have to get the materials


be prepared for a hole to be burnt in your pocket!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty good start!


----------



## whaleomelette (Jul 3, 2010)

will be buying expanding foam tomorrow if i can afford it. 
i wish i had more family than my mother, i could ask for equpiment for my 21st birthday which is on the 9th


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Lookin good. That waterfall and pond is gonna turn out Niice


----------

